# Pictures of some of my favorite bottles, help identifying them would be awesome!!



## diggersdaughter (Jun 30, 2012)

Four different Dr. Pepper bottles
 1.  ACL 1955 bottled in Fairmont, Migh.
 2. Embossed with Pensacola, FL near bottom
 3. Embossed with clock on the back bottled in 1943 in Mangum, OK
 4. Embossed with only D.P.B.Co. and Elk City, OK


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful clear square bottle with circles on 2 sides.  On the bottom is embossed USIA Co. Patent Applied For
 Anyone got some info on this one?


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jun 30, 2012)

Large amber with Frankfort Distilleries embossed on it.
 Paul Jones Miniature


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jun 30, 2012)

3 RC bottles


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jun 30, 2012)

This one is my favorite little bottle.  Anyone know anything about it?  What was in it?  How old?


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jun 30, 2012)

Some of our ink bottles.  I know the one on the left is a Parker ink well.


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jun 30, 2012)

Our TINY bottles!  The green one is a sample bottle of 3 in one oil.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 30, 2012)

Your favorite bottle is a candy container from the 1930's


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you very much BellwoodBoys!  I was thrilled to learn more about my lantern bottle!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 1, 2012)

I like the green one.  Looks familiar []  And welcome!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  diggersdaughter
> 
> Some of our ink bottles.  I know the one on the left is a Parker ink well.


 

 Hey Cindy & sister,

 You've deftly hurdled the photo barrier. The fellow in the middle is a Schaeffer Skrip.




From.




From.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.fohbc.org/PDF_Files/3-In-One_Oil_CMunsey.pdf


----------



## carobran (Jul 1, 2012)

I believe  the DR.Pepper bottle cap ACL is fairly scarce.


----------



## diggersdaughter (Jul 1, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's help and responses to my pictures!  Thank you all so much!  I am really enjoying researching these bottles and reading these forums.  You guys are so welcoming and helpful!  []  I might post some more pictures soon with more questions.


----------



## madman (Jul 7, 2012)

all your bottles date to the early forties cept the bottle cap dr pepper nice finds!


----------

